# Seems Like a Miracle



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

For years I have suffered with anxiety/depression, DP and even suicidal ideations a few times. I have been hospitalized , been on many meds and even went throught a series of ects in the early 90s. I have had learned to cope through Wellburtin, Klonopin and Ativan. In 2002 I was involved in an accident where I was prescribed oxycontin which I realize is a very strong narcotic and highly addictive but I must say that not only has it helped manage my pain but aslo any and all symptoms of depression, anxiety and DP. Has anyone out there had a similar experience when taking opiotes?

TIA


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

Honestly I would be curious to see how other dp/dr people react with drugs like this. Sometimes Personally I find that its our body/mind's inability to relax that makes dp/dr come out and with a pain medication well you know they sure are good at makeing you laxed.

anyway glad you found some relief.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

I thank you for your response. Yes I do find some relief with these drugs however how realistic am I to believe that this can possible work on an ongoing basis? I mean how do I know that my body is being honest with me? Eventualy the physical pain may subside but what happens then? Surely I cannot take these stong opiates forever and not only that they are highly addictive.

Also, they do relax me but nothing like a klonopin or ativan woould, it is more of a euphoric state where I feel invincible and powerful. I don't know, I guess I am just going o enjoy the relief while I can and just take it a day at a time. I just can't help but to think about the future when the doctor stops giving me these pills. All I need is a drug addiction to go along with all the depression, anxiety, Dp and DS. Gosh I am pathetic. What's next heroin?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

DP is intimately linked to the opiate system so that may explain ur dps reduction.


----------

